# Favorite winter comfort foods



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

Like it or not, winter is coming.

Some of my favorite winter "comfort" foods:

Chili
Bean soup with ham
Chicken & gravy over biscuits
Chicken pot pie
Chicken, noodles, w/dumplings
Meatloaf w/mashed potatoes & gravy
Pot roast
Pancakes
Oatmeal w/brown sugar, margarine (I don’t like butter), & raisins
Peach cobbler

Yours?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

You said it all, AC!

Except  for

Pasta e Fagioli   

Italian Wedding Soup  

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

*Winter?*

What's Winter?     Ha! 30 years in Chicago, born there, walked to Kindergarten at -23`F one day.

Here in the desert, in the "dead" of those Midwestern winters, December, January, they be pickin' watermelons, cantaloupe, oranges. Grown where it never rains. go figure. 

My wife & I endure much razzing from her kin in Indiana all summer long, like, how can we stand the heat. They get it handed back from us in Winter!     imp


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

Hot buttered pop corn with parmesan cheese sprinkled on top.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 1, 2015)

Except for the popcorn I'll go with all the above and add desserts my Mom used to make, we have Pennsylvania Dutch relatives...
Shoofly Pie-Not like that crap they sell to the tourists. Real shoofly pie is usually made wet bottom with dark molasses, probably an acquired taste for some people.
Cinnamon Flop-Basically a white cake covered in dark brown sugar and butter before baking. It only rises slightly but pockets of gooey sugar caramelize throughout. 10,000 calories a bite and totally worth it.
Homemade Snickerdoodles-usually they don't even make it to the cooling rack.
Lemon Bars and Lemon Custard Pie
Something from summers in MA. My brother loved Indian Pudding, I do too.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2015)

When I was a little girl in PA, my mother and big sis would make Indian pudding too. I know exactly what you mean about shoo-fly pie…the real thing. And just a few months ago, I made batches and batches of homemade Snickerdoodles for my son while he was visiting (if you call 6 months visiting). I had that recipe totally perfected. Thanks for the memories, fureverywhere.


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2015)

Meatloaf is definately a "comfort food" for us up here..
Porridge for breakfast is another however I like my porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream.. NEVER with brown sugar and cream................


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

Nanaimo bars. Canadian favourite, invented less than an hour's drive north of where I live. To die for.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 2, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> You said it all, AC!
> 
> Except  for
> 
> ...



Totally agree, Radish Rose....with fresh baked bread and real butter.  Ambrosia for the Gods...


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

Chili used to be at the top of my list and I'll still make it, but it doesn't agree with me, but, yeah, love chili though not much of a winter season out my way.

Other favs:

Beef Stew
southern succotash with chicken in it.
Chicken and Dumplings.  
tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich
cornbeef & cabbage


I have to say, I'm craving a good meatloaf and mashed potatoes, that's something I am going to have to have


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Except for the popcorn I'll go with all the above and add desserts my Mom used to make, we have Pennsylvania Dutch relatives...
> Shoofly Pie-Not like that crap they sell to the tourists. Real shoofly pie is usually made wet bottom with dark molasses, probably an acquired taste for some people.
> Cinnamon Flop-Basically a white cake covered in dark brown sugar and butter before baking. It only rises slightly but pockets of gooey sugar caramelize throughout. 10,000 calories a bite and totally worth it.
> Homemade Snickerdoodles-usually they don't even make it to the cooling rack.
> ...



Fureverywhere...I have only heard of shoo fly pie. That cinnamon flop sounds delicious as well as very interesting in fact I have a feeling I'd like to explore Pennsylvania Dutch food now, thanks to you.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2015)

Oops double post


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

Winter comfort food -- don't know if I'm ready for that right now with our temperatures hovering at 30 degree C today.  I'm still in summer comfort food mode -- ice cream and fruit crisp.  

But in winter I often crave pie and lasagna.  If that's not available, its truck stop food -- tomato soup and grilled cheese, or maybe mac & cheese.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Macaroni and cheese



:excited:


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 2, 2015)

Cinnamon Flop

1 1/2 C white sugar
2T melted butter
1 beaten egg
2C flour
2 tsp baking powder
1C milk

Mix above in a bowl and pour into a square well greased baking pan. Sprinkle with a lot of cinnamon and brown sugar. You want to almost cover the cake. Then cut pats of butter and line them up evenly on top. Bake 425 for about twenty minutes. It's done when moderately browned on top. Let cool for about an hour before serving.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2015)

Ham Ribs and Cabbage ( has to be white cabbage and Bacon ribs) 

Home made Bacon potato, carrot and Lentil Soup

Broccoli and Stilton soup

Bouillabaisse (Seafood soup) with crusty bread.. 



Chicken and Leek pie ( in a filo pastry)

Fish pie - usually Haddock, salmon, Prawns and spinach cooked in white cream sauce topped with mashed potato and sprinkled with cheese) 

Mac and cheese with chopped crispy bacon mixed through it

...loads more,  but I mustn't forget our traditional Sunday Lunch...You can have it with any hot  meat ( I usually have Lamb)  roast potatoes, ...and as many variations of veggies as you can get on the plate all topped with any  gorgeous gravy ( for me)  made with red wine and beef stock and then fill a Giant Yorkshire pudding ( batter pudding)  with all of that ..and enjoy.. yuuuummm. that's made me sooo hungry and it's nearly bedtime for me boohoo..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

Note to self:  if I ever visit Holly, remember to have my own food shipped in advance from US or hire Gordon Ramsay. nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

The non debatable best winter comfort food is homemade beef stew made by my wife.  It can be eaten over three, four  days in a row.  Nothing can compare.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The non debatable best winter comfort food is homemade beef stew made by my wife.  It can be eaten over three, four  days in a row.  Nothing can compare.



Let me know when it's ready.  I lovvvve beef stew, but, for some reason, mine never taste as good as what I had from my childhood or for that matter when most other's have prepared it, no matter what recipe I follow.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2015)

Holly those dishes look and sound amazing! What time will you be serving please?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The non debatable best winter comfort food is homemade beef stew made by my wife.  It can be eaten over three, four  days in a row.  Nothing can compare.


100% agree with you Jim ..As many know I was away for a month  of the cold weather ., and both of us have  been hanging out for a decent stew ,   ( the unit we stay in hasn't any decent pots to cook a stew) ......Don't know if you are aware of Huey the cook on TV !!!he adds heaps of fat and butters to things he cooks :eewwk::eewwk: , anyway I use A pot to cook the stew like he uses..an cast iron enamel coated one  I call my Huey pot .......
One of first items I bought at the local supermarket after coming home was gravy beef to cook a decent stew ..Oh :drool1::drool1:we can eat the same thing for up to three days......And then have the leftovers on toast ..


----------



## Kadee (Sep 3, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Let me know when it's ready.  I lovvvve beef stew, but, for some reason, mine never taste as good as what I had from my childhood or for that matter when most other's have prepared it, no matter what recipe I follow.



I personal idea of cooking a "Nice" tasting stew April .. is to lightly brown the onions,celery and carrots  remove them from pot ......coat the meat in seasoned flour and lightly brown ,in same pot ... I always boil the kettle and add the boiling  water to to pot and cook the meat for an hour before re adding partly cooked  vegetables ..some of my friend dislike celery but I personally think it adds allot the flavour of the stew ..... I never use a recipe ..However without sounding like I'm a qualified chef which I'm NOT ..I cooked for 12 years while living on a large farm, for sheep shearers and other visiting workers who demanded the best food Without it being to spicy as the spice affected them when they bent over, I never received one complaint .... In the whole 12 years ..


----------



## ndynt (Sep 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ham Ribs and Cabbage ( has to be white cabbage and Bacon ribs)
> 
> Home made Bacon potato, carrot and Lentil Soup
> 
> ...


Oh my, Holly.....those vegetables and Yorkshire pudding.  I am drooling.  As a child, even though I never ate meat, I loved Yorkshire pudding.  I have no explanation how it became a frequent meal in a Italian family though.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 3, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I personal idea of cooking a "Nice" tasting stew April .. is to lightly brown the onions,celery and carrots  remove them from pot ......coat the meat in seasoned flour and lightly brown ,in same pot ... I always boil the kettle and add the boiling  water to to pot and cook the meat for an hour before re adding partly cooked  vegetables ..some of my friend dislike celery but I personally think it adds allot the flavour of the stew ..... I never use a recipe ..However without sounding like I'm a qualified chef which I'm NOT ..I cooked for 12 years while living on a large farm, for sheep shearers and other visiting workers who demanded the best food Without it being to spicy as the spice affected them when they bent over, I never received one complaint .... In the whole 12 years ..



I'm too impatient when it comes to the browning of the meat, that's partly my problem, but, I'm going to give it another try using the ingredients you laid out.  There was a time, I was a pretty good cook.  I woke this morning to a request from my daughter for a couple of my old recipes mainly the succotash one, funny how these things happen, it can't be getting cool where she is, not like she's in Alaska somewhere, but, I guess these types of meals are on a number of people's minds already being fall temps are around the corner for some.  I forget that living here in FL.    

Kadee, thanks for the recipe non-recipe.    I will be sure to let you know how it turns out as soon as I give it a try.  



PS, Have I ever mention right out of HS, I attended a culinary school, I was actually studying to be a dietician at that time but had to take hours and hours of cooking classes which included turning radishes and other veggies into floral designs, I hated every minute of those classes couldn't get out of that school fast enough.  The tips of my fingers hurt every time I recall those radishes.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Note to self:  if I ever visit Holly, remember to have my own food shipped in advance from US or hire Gordon Ramsay. nthego:



Oh dear AC...Gordon Ramsey??..lol..lol..our food is delicous and Gordon ramsey is a rubbish cook compared to most of our chefs and home cooks., but never fear you don't have to bring your own food, there's a Maccy dees not far from here


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Oh my, Holly.....those vegetables and Yorkshire pudding.  I am drooling.  As a child, even though I never ate meat, I loved Yorkshire pudding.  I have no explanation how it became a frequent meal in a Italian family though.



Nona. if truth be told it probably originated in Italy...just like Pasta originated in China..etc....it's deeelicious isn't it..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Holly those dishes look and sound amazing! What time will you be serving please?




Rose, you are welcome to come to Dinner any time you like..


----------



## Kadee (Sep 4, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I'm too impatient when it comes to the browning of the meat, that's partly my problem, but, I'm going to give it another try using the ingredients you laid out.  There was a time, I was a pretty good cook.  I woke this morning to a request from my daughter for a couple of my old recipes mainly the succotash one, funny how these things happen, it can't be getting cool where she is, not like she's in Alaska somewhere, but, I guess these types of meals are on a number of people's minds already being fall temps are around the corner for some.  I forget that living here in FL.
> 
> Kadee, thanks for the recipe non-recipe.    I will be sure to let you know how it turns out as soon as I give it a try.
> 
> ...


April I forgot to mention , I also add potatoes, Swede And a few frozen peas when I put the veg back in


----------



## chic (Sep 4, 2015)

Chicken chili, roasted chicken thighs with carrots and celery and cassoulet. Not all at the same meal though.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 4, 2015)

Most meals we eat all year round - just varying the accompaniments, but the main winter comfort food is soup.
Scotch broth, Cullen Skink, lentil soup etc..


----------



## AprilT (Sep 4, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> April I forgot to mention , I also add potatoes, Swede And a few frozen peas when I put the veg back in



Absolutely wouldn't be beef stew without the potatoes and few peskie peas.    The swede, I'll pass on, now was that a dig you funny lady?    Swede = Turnip


----------



## ndynt (Sep 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nona. if truth be told it probably originated in Italy...just like Pasta originated in China..etc....it's deeelicious isn't it..


Beyond delicious. Holly.  I will have to cook some sort of beef, even if I do not eat it, just for some Yorkshire Pudding.  Think if I just cook down some chopped beef...for the drippings, it will work?
Capt'n Lightening...oh, Scotch Broth.  One of my favorite soups as a child.  The more tripe in it, the better I liked it.  I shall have to find a recipe to make it.  I never have.  Hope I like it as well now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 4, 2015)

Tripe!! Never. _

The principal ingredients are usually barley,  stewing or braising cuts of mutton or lamb and vegetables such as carrots and swede. Cabbage or leeks are often added shortly before serving to preserve their texture.

_Of course there  are national variations of similar dishes such as Irish Stew or Lancashire Hotpot.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 4, 2015)

Really.  Neighbors, when I was growing up, were from Scotland.  So I thought it was authentic Scotch Broth.  Had lamb, barley and lots of vegetables also.  And lots of tripe and was peppery.   They would always invite me for lunch when they cooked it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 8, 2016)

Matzo ball soup cures everything, we have it at least once a week during the cold months.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 8, 2016)

Homemade soup, tuna casserole..which I haven't made in years...I used the cream of celery and cream of mushroom soups, chopped olives...oh, all the good stuff, with crushed potato chips on top, oh and egg noodles.  It was a salt and calorie bomb I kind of gave up, but I might make it sometime.  Baked Rigatoni.  I love baked chicken and dressing.pot roast with veggies cooking all day.  Rice, ground beef, and peppers skillet. I love zucchini squash and mushrooms sautéed with onion in olive oil and served over rice for meatless meal.

Breakfast for dinner is nice.  Scrambled eggs or an omelette..with fresh fruit.


----------

